# my axeolottos



## mertle (Feb 6, 2007)

hello i have 3 axelotos and only 2 of them are feeding any reason on y mabye im currently feeding them meal worms and buying feeder fish to day


----------



## gaara (Feb 6, 2007)

Dont feed them meal worms. The chitin in their exoskeleton is hard for them to digest. Dont buy them feeder fish, as they add ammonia to the water supply, and can nibble the axie's gills. Use a staple of Axolotl Pellets, and treat them with earthworms and bloodworm.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 6, 2007)

Can we have puctures of them?


----------



## DrNick (Feb 6, 2007)

Axellotto sounds like a lottery with a juvenile/larval amphibian as a prize, LOL :lol: 

Agreed that meal worms are probably not the best staple diet for them.


----------



## cobb (Feb 10, 2007)

i feed mine frozen beef heart from the pet shop. its $8 for 40 peices which lasts 80 days. very easy and leaves almost no mess in the water.


----------



## El_magnifico (Feb 10, 2007)

Make sure they are cool
They don't like warm water


----------



## nook171 (Feb 10, 2007)

do not feed them just on pellets aswell as it will give them a liver diease


----------



## mertle (Feb 11, 2007)

These are my nephews Axolotls and he asked in my name, he has his own name in here now so hopefully he will get the help he needs next time he needs it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 11, 2007)

they love spiders, moths,crix(back legs removed for smaller ones),
bigger ones will eat pinky mice but only as a treat every 3 months or so.
i used to powerflick the feeder fish and feed them stunned on tweezers.


----------



## wood_nymph (Feb 15, 2007)

gaara said:


> Dont feed them meal worms. The chitin in their exoskeleton is hard for them to digest. Dont buy them feeder fish, as they add ammonia to the water supply, and can nibble the axie's gills. Use a staple of Axolotl Pellets, and treat them with earthworms and bloodworm.


 
i agree with this 100% meal worm should be treats, too risky as a staple. if you do buy feeder fish only buy a few and avoid them all together if they're a barb species (they're pretty common as feeders). when i kept them i fed mine small pieces of beef liver and that kept him happy.


----------



## Adam (Feb 16, 2007)

Beef liver and beef heart cut into thin slices was the best when I used to breed them.


----------



## ollieham (Feb 18, 2007)

i feed mine beef heart cubes aswell, from the pet shop, mine loves them


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 5, 2007)

Dont Feed Them On A Staple Of Those Axolotyl Pellets, Theyre Rubbish, Ive Never Seen One Eat Them. They Just Rot And Foul The Water. Plus They Give Liver Problems. Id Use Beef Piece And Meat Type Products. Earthworms Etc Are Great Too. Mealworms Should Be A Treat!


----------



## midori_luke (Mar 5, 2007)

also, dont know if anyone else has had this, but one of my axelotyls wasnt feeding and he seemed to have a bloated belly, then one time i caught him eating the fish tank pebbles off the bottom of the tank!!! i picked him up in the water and gave him a swift shake and he spat out quite a few pebbles and decided he was hungry, then started feeding again, needless to say i got rid of the pebbles.. strange little guy...


----------



## Possum (Mar 5, 2007)

midori_luke said:


> i picked him up in the water and gave him a swift shake and he spat out quite a few pebbles ...



Are you allowed to shake your Axy's?


----------



## midori_luke (Mar 5, 2007)

well i wouldnt recommend it for a hobby, but in this case i felt it was neccesary, and hey, it fixed him rite up!


----------

